

Lufthansa to Gray Powell: Drinks are on us - borism
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-501465_162-20003219-501465.html

======
TomOfTTB
Here’s the irony. In a previous thread I debated with people about Gizmodo
revealing this man’s name. My point was that journalists have a responsibility
not to filter the news because their profession needs to hold truth as its
highest value and not censor details based on their own subjective judgment of
what is relevant.

(I got downvoted as far as each comment could go during that debate thank you
very much)

But this offer makes me realize an important point I didn’t make in that
debate: If he is fired this guy’s best chance at getting a new job is BECAUSE
Gizmodo revealed his name. Just like with this beer offer sympathy for him
actually creates benefits. Had Gizmodo not revealed his name he’d just be a
guy who was fired for incompetence which doesn’t look good on the resume. Now
at least his story has been told.

Don’t misunderstand me. I’m not arguing that the good will outweigh the bad
for him because I simply don’t know. What I am arguing is that it’s a
reporters job to report the truth and the reason they shouldn’t start
censoring details based on their own preferences is because they can’t foresee
what the consequences of such an action would be (good or bad)

~~~
goatforce5
News organisations are nothing but filters - a lot of stuff happens, and
they're supposed to be a lens on to what's important ("people died!")... Which
unfortunately has to include what people want to know ("Paris Hilton got a
dog!").

------
mrshoe
I can't think of a better way to make him feel better about the situation than
allowing him to personally cash in on it.</sarcasm>

This guy is working hard to earn back the trust and respect of his peers, whom
he undoubtedly feels he let down in a big way. Lufthansa will never hear from
him.

~~~
stevenbrianhall
I think you absolutely have a point, but it would be better stated that "So
long as he remains employed at Apple, Lufthansa will never hear from him."

~~~
borism
*if he didn't "lose" that prototype on directions of his employer

------
AlexBlom
Now that's a PR stunt if I ever saw one...blogging!

------
zackattack
AWESOME.

------
mantas
1\. hack your iPhone's case

2\. sell it to some blog

3\. ?????

4\. PROFIT!!!!

